# Deramaxx



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Murphy, my rottie/chow mix was x-rayed today and has arthritis in both shoulders. I has previously started a thread regarding his severe limp which was aggravated by Allie, by young GSD, pulling on his leg. 

Dr. Bailey wants to start Murphy on Deramaxx when he absolutely cannot ambulate - he said only then, not as a maintenance dose.
He prescribed 50 mg a day when Murphy cannot walk.
I have used Rimadyl on Irk, by GSD who passed away in 1999 from DM. I have worried about Deramaxx as it seems to have so many side affects. Have any of you used it for arthritis.

BTW - Allie is much better w/Murphy now - she is getting out and about with me and they do not stay together when not supervised.

Thank you.

Mary Lou


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Try not to worry! It is not easy to have a dog with arthritis... but there are some ideas to really help!









*I would in no way wait until the dog is in such pain that he cannot walk before giving him relief.* By then, it can be too late, as pain can overwhelm. Here are some ideas to help:

Right now, I would:
1. Find another vet less terrified by the possible side effects of drugs that will give QUALITY of life to an animal who is in pain already.

2. Begin researching what supplements you would like to give. Glucosamine and chrondroitin are starters! After 2 weeks of Cosequin (there are less costly versions, too), my senior was moving around much, much more comfortably. You CAN actually build a joint up, by giving it cushion and good fluid, using these supplements.









3. Find a vet who will rutinely check liver and kidney values on the Deramaxx, Metacam, or Rimadyl. They all MAY have side effects. It does NOT mean that there will be any notable harm to your dog. With blood levels and CBC monitored, this is normal for these meds.

4. You are a great owner for having brought your dog to the vet to begin with-- now you just need a vet who will support you in keeping your dog pain-free. Find a vet who listens to your worries.

My senior was on Rimadyl for 4 years, lived until 15.5, and felt GREAT after he began Rimadyl. It was better than him living in pain-- and he felt wonderful.

Hang in there-- you will do GREAT caring for your dog!


----------



## silversmom (Mar 5, 2003)

I agree - get another vet. The key to pain management is to never allow the pain to get out of control; daily maintenance is needed.

My girl has been on daily Deramaxx for over 4 years now. She's 14 now, and Deramaxx keeps her comfy and quality of life good.


----------



## silversmom (Mar 5, 2003)

......and, being the loving servant of a senior, creaky dog, I know Dermaxx and the other NSAIDs are almost demonized by some vets. But they are often the only thing that does the trick. They CAN cause trouble, but remember that's CAN, not WILL. My girl has had twice yearly blood panels, and her side affects have been zero. zilch. nada.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama was prescribed Deramaxx and Tremadol last year for her arthritis. They didn't help at all so I redoubled my efforts in adjusting her supplement and herb regime. I added 2 more things into the mix and increased her Ester C. She is doing MUCH better now. 

If you do go with the Deramaxx you should do blood work first and probably also put Murphy on a liver support product with milk thistle and dandelion. 

Oh, and just so people know, I included a list of possible products for Murphy in a pm.


----------



## silversmom (Mar 5, 2003)

We also supplement with G/C and MSM, fish oil and E. Are there other supplements, herbs you could suggest? I agree the joint support is helpful.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Not to thread jack - but can you PM me with that as well? I just became the foster mama to an extremely geriatric 15lb Cav Spaniel mix that was pulled out of a frozen river by an animal control officer. She's probably a hospice case - both blind and deaf with congestive heart failure. But her appetite is good and she potters around. We can tell by the way she holds her legs that she's got some arthritis pain in both front and back. The vet prescribed Deramaxx, which she's been on for about 5 days. I haven't noticed any improvement in her comfort. How long does Deramaxx take to work if it's going to? I don't know if I should keep waiting or should try something else (or something additionally). I don't want her to suffer, so any suggestions welcome.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, don't laugh but here is Chama's current regime (she currently weighs 70 lbs.):


Springtime Inc's Longevity 1.5 scoops, 2x/day (3 scoops total)

Advanced Cetyl-M 2 tabs, 2x/day (starting with a loading dose of 6 and stayed on that dose for 3 months and then was able to go down to 4 total/day)

Ester C--1000mg, 2x/day (2000mg total--MUST WORK UP TO THIS GRADUALLY)

Vertri Science Canine Plus Senior 1 tab, 2x/day

Tasha's Herbspirin This one I give at night before bed.

In the past I've also had success with this one at night: Get Up and Go 

Fish oil is also important. This company has some joint packages that look good. There are also some EXCELLENT articles on this website about seniors and food and on arthritis and joint problems. 

B Naturals  

I think the food piece of the puzzle is VERY important. Seniors should be on a high (animal-based) protein food with a decent amount of animal-based fat and lower carbs. My experience is that grains cause more problems for seniors so I do grain free as much as possible with my seniors.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had my senior (12 at the time we started) on Deramaxx for arthritis. All bloodwork was perfect at this time. It helped. Six months later he stopped eating. Took him to the vet the next day and his liver values were off the charts. The equipment they used did not have values high enough. Three days after he stopped eating he would not get up or lift his head. I had to put him to sleep. I will never forgive myself that I did not do regular bloodwork while he was on it. The vet did not recommend it. I do not have a proof that it was the Deramaxx, but it could have been.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. I do not blame Dr. Bailey re the dosage - Murphy was so different at the vet - he walked and did not limp as much. Murphy is a very proud dog. When I brought him home, he now just lays down and is refusing to go out.

Dr. Bailey did say he would need blood work. we had just done a full panel last month when I did a titer in lieu of vaccinations.

I am going to try the health supplements for now. Deramaxx has a lot of adverse incidents the more I research.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

It depends on the dog and doing the blood work is no guarantee. Solo had full blood work done at my insistance before going on Rimadyl. In spite of having excellent results to the blood work up, she went into complete liver failure in less than a week.. After getting her stabilized, she ws put on Deramaxx after about a month. Only took 3 days that time.

Solo was on liver medication for the rest of her life (almost 5 years.) I gave her an wonderful supplement after the second failure, that I still give my dogs today and Solo's movements and pain were at least 80% better than when on the drugs.

Do your research and be ready to take care of worse problems.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When you reach this stage, you have to weigh your options. About 11 years ago, I put a great dog down with renal failure. She was 15. She had been on rimadyl for some time. It allowed her to go for walks and be reasonably happy. It might have shortened her life by a year or it might have prolonged her life by two or three. At that time, it was about the only option available to us. 

Now I have two that get Deramaxx every other day or every third day. They also get a rub with Bigeloil (horse linament with caspium, menthol and eucalyptis) and a visit with the accupuncturist/ chiropractor. We do monitor their liver functions. They also get walked nightly and a trip to the horse weekly.

If supplements will do it for you, great! If not, weigh your other options.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Some additional things to check out!

Adequan shots-such a great thing, in my mind, if they work and if your dog has no known reason not to use it. 
http://www.adequancanine.us/ You have to load them with 8 shots in a month. 
http://www.caberfeidh.com/Adequan.htm Not the manufacturer's site, but good information

Tramadol-it's not a NSAID so doesn't act on the inflammation, but does act on the pain. 
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tramadol.html
Again with this website! 
http://www.caberfeidh.com/Pain3.htm 

I am very leery of NSAIDs but decided to allow it for Kramer for a few weeks after a back injury-with the liver levels being checked and went with Metacam. I feel that because you can dose by weight, and therefore give a much lower dose-the least you need to have it work-it can be a safer choice-that's what I think but that doesn't mean it's right!

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/meloxicam-metacam/page1.aspx

He got almost immediate relief-that's why they say if one NSAID doesn't work, try another. I started out with the Metacam, and was really surprised at how well it worked. He didn't stay on it, but like middle says, you do have to weigh your options. 

Let us know!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Poohbear has been doing quite well on it. She recently was diagnosed with cancer and coincidentally her liver values were elevated at the last blood test. I am now giving her milk thistle to protect her liver. 

Been using deramax for 1 1/2 years now.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Deramaxx is also adjusted for weight. I think Rimadyl is too. For those of you using milk thistle to support the liver, what dose to you give per size of your dog?

Thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is it liquid? So that you can give like a 20# dose for a 60# dog? Here's a picture of the syringe thing-it's by pound: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-50534-45436-metacam.jpg That's what I meant that you can adjust it. I could give him a 15# dose if that's what worked. It smells though! His vet says it smells like ferret pee. 

I always look at this site for the thistle dosing: http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/milk_thistle.htm I don't know if others have a better resource. 

Nutramax-makers of Cosequin-make a milk thistle product. http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/animal/ I like their products in general.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr. Bailey called me this evening. He wanted to discuss Murphy at greater length as things were very busy at the hospital today. I am phobic about medications for myself and Dr. Bailey knows this - he has been my vet for 20 years - and I am sure that is why he called me as he knows I have trouble taking any kind of medication and has lectured me over the years about not letting my phobia interfere w/care of my dogs.
He felt that I should try the Deramaxx for a few days to see if there is relief. He said, if not, we could try Metacam - Dr. Bailey knows my concerns but he is concerned about Murphy's inability to ambulate. He said he always considers that Murphy, being stoic - that was the word he used, will try to do things, like walk, better at the vet and does not express his pain. He does not prescribe Rimadyl very much anymore.

I guess I will try the Deramaxx. 
Mary Lou


----------

